# Any advice on what to do? Over 40 and no (?) problems...



## MS Apple (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Ladies.

It sounds promising but I am just confused about the advice I am hearing from the Consultant and Doctors.

We conceived first time round 2 weeks after my lap and dye for endo. Sadly our baby died full term. Two cycles of clomid and conceived again but miscarried last week.

We are both 40 and have been advised to 'get on with it' by the consultant and book IVF as 'neither of you are getting younger' - nice touch huh!?

Anyway, I have also heard that in older women the eggs are more fragile so infact removing them and replacing them may not actually be as effective as just trying again as soon as my MC is over and my cycle returns.

Perhaps the consultant is right and this will absolutely ensure (well, actually that's not true) that I get pregnant... I just am scared/ reluctant/ to start the IVF if we are conceiving naturally albeit with one still birth and one early MC. We conceived relatively easily twice (once I got to grips with the whole mucous means go for it NOW thing etc)

Anyway, I was just wondering what other older (hate that word) mums thought of this whole thing. We are booked for our first appointment to consult in a month.

Thanks you in advance for any help.

xxx


----------



## Birdiepie (Sep 27, 2012)

That is so sad that you have had to go through what you have. I found it hard to go through mc without getting to full term. I am 40 now and tried ivf last year because of my age. We got 4 fertilised eggs and had two put back but they didn't stick. 

We were told even with IVF our chances were about 15% and without about 10%. I found IVF VERY painful and they struggled to put the eggs in but it is different for everyone. After it failed I had a lap and cervical ditatation in case we decided to opt for IVF again.

Now I find I am pregnant again naturally  

Wether you have IVF or not will not change the quality of your eggs it will merely help with fertilization. You may however decide to use donor eggs which lots of people do but it was not something I wanted to do personally.

Whatever you decide the best of luck


----------



## shellymay (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't think you should jump into egg donation.

I am very sorry to hear about your two losses. My heart goes out to you.

Go and get your immunes done at the ARGC or at Dr. Gorgy.

I was 41 when I had my twins through IVF. I was told the same - do IVF as your 40 - so pleased I did.

Good Luck. Go for it.
Mx


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

MS Apple - it breaks my heart to read stories such as yours. I just wanted to add my 2p worth. I also wouldn't go for DE straight away as it appears that you are still producing your own eggs. After 2 failed IVF's, a new clinic fertility doc commented to me that over 40years you have pretty much the same percentage chance of falling pregnant naturally as with IVF as with IUI. 
Have you considered taking supplements to boost your system - maybe give it a go first, for a couple of months and see how you do naturally - as you can see from my signature - it has now worked for me 200%. Please have a look at this list I put together http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294994.0

Good luck


----------



## MS Apple (Mar 5, 2013)

Ladies.

Thank you so much all of you for your kind words and support.

I have been told I have plenty (?) of eggs for my age and it appears that statistically my change of MC was going to be 30% anyway due to my age.

So, I think I have passed the worst of this MC now and have gone for my initial blood tests at the nurse this morning.

My husband and I would not proceed if we had to use donor eggs, personally it's not an option we would like to use. I appreciate its all very very personal.

Thanks so much Mfmcmoo for your advice... I have been taking these supplements aside the melatonin and perhaps this contributed to me getting pregnant this time round... My feel is to keep trying for perhaps a few more months naturally but still go for the IVF initial meeting.

Sound like a good plan?

Goodness it's heartbreaking. I am worn out. 

Blessings and love to you all and good luck with your pregnancy Mfmcmoo 

Xx


----------



## MS Apple (Mar 5, 2013)

shellymay said:


> I don't think you should jump into egg donation.
> 
> I am very sorry to hear about your two losses. My heart goes out to you.
> 
> ...


Sorry to ask as its probably really basic but are immunes the blood tests that are asked for my the IVF clinic for the first consultation? I have been booked to start in Bristol in May and had some tests today at m doctor, lots of bloods taken. Just seeing if its the same.

Xx


----------

